# Super Dooper Photo-Op Pirate Prop



## IMU

My first official prop for 2010 is going to be a new monster mud project.

I found this image online searching for ideas and really like it!









It's going to be a life sized prop (5 - 5 1/2 foot skeleton / 7 - 8 foot high x 4 foot wide wall), the plan is to set it up so people can stand next to it and take their picture.  The BOSS said the only requirement was to have it break down for storage. :googly: :googly:

I'll update as I go ...


----------



## joker

That looks like a fun project. 

Just a thought but what if you made the pirates head removable so guests could stick there head through a hole if they wanted to be the pirate in pic.


Regardless I look forward to seeing your progress and of course final product.


----------



## IMU

I actually thought about that, but didn't want to worry with building a platform for the small kids to climb up and reach the head level. 

I don't know how many people are actually going to stop and take a picture, but at least it will be an awesome prop!


----------



## Spooky1

Sounds like a great idea. I'm looking froward to seeing the in progress pics.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now we know what you're going to be doing with any spare time for the next six months


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I think photo-ops for the TOTers is a cool idea. Good luck!


----------



## Joiseygal

I love that for a photo op. It would be cool if you can have it where the people look like something is happening to them also when they are taking the photo. I want to do more photo ops this year because they are so popular at my haunt. Here is a few photos of the photo op I did that might give you ideas. I love the pirate though it might just look cool as is. 
http://rottedcorpse.yolasite.com/halloween-2008.php


----------



## IMU

That was TOO FUNNY! Love the idea ... for now, I'm just going to build! 

Did you take the pictures or did that many people bring a camera?



Joiseygal said:


> IHere is a few photos of the photo op I did that might give you ideas. I love the pirate though it might just look cool as is.
> http://rottedcorpse.yolasite.com/halloween-2008.php


----------



## morbidmike

thats a really cool Idea I should do that with my new prop that swings a custom knife hehehehehehe


----------



## Zurgh

Yes! Build it! 09' was the first year I decorated my front lawn & it seemed everyone had a camera of one type or another. I didn't think my graveyard & tombstones were all that, but just about every group of TOT's had at least 1 parent with a camera-phone & they took pictures..


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, maybe when it's done, Spooky1 and I can do a drive-by and be the first photo-oppers!


----------



## hpropman

Can't wait to see this one


----------



## IMU

Ooooow ... that's a cool idea!   And because I like you two, pics are FREE!!!!!!!!!!!  



RoxyBlue said:


> Hey, maybe when it's done, Spooky1 and I can do a drive-by and be the first photo-oppers!


----------



## steveshauntedyard

I did a corpsed bucky in a chair thay could sit with. It was a big hit. That pirate seen is way cool. I am sure you will have many people taking photos with it. Looking forward to seeing the progress.


----------



## Joiseygal

IMU said:


> That was TOO FUNNY! Love the idea ... for now, I'm just going to build!
> 
> Did you take the pictures or did that many people bring a camera?


Most people had cameras, but for the ones that didn't I took the picture and had them write down an email address so I could send it to them. I'm sure your pirate prop will be a big him and I'm really looking forward to seeing the finishing results.


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween

Oh this is going to be awesome. Please post pics it is going to be awesome


----------



## SuperCreep31

*Amazing*

Dude keep the updates coming on this one...


----------



## fick209

This will be such a great photo-op station and I along with everybody else am looking forward to seeing the progression of this! Just so you know, if you don't post progress pics, I will come steal all of your rum:devil:


----------



## jdubbya

This will be pretty impressive! Looking forward to updates. As zurgh mentioned, almost everyone has a camera on Halloween night, and photo ops are a big hit. I neglected to do one this year for lack of time, but have some ideas using some old props this year.


----------



## bobzilla

Great idea !  Can't wait to see some pics !


----------



## fritz42_male

Superb idea. I'd have a side by side situation with 2 characters - one headless with an optional platform for kids so people can stick their head on the character and have their photo done and the actual static prop. Have the headless one with it's own hat on a string so it doesn't matter what the person having the photo taken is wearing.


----------



## IMU

*Update 1*

*A Boot*

It's not a very exciting update, but here is the first part of the build.

I took an old shoe I was going to throw away because it has a couple holes in it.










Then I built up the top section with blue shop towels and mache paste.










I added some cotton fabric dipped in monster mud for texture and strength.










The cuff section was made from bubble wrap, duct take, blue shop towels and mache paste.



















Two coats of Drylok and one coat of black paint were applied.

I still have to seal it, add a second coat of black paint and then 'age' it &#8230; maybe a dry brush of either white or grey.

To be continued &#8230;


----------



## Joiseygal

What do you mean this isn't an exciting update? That is an awesome boot that you made out of that old shoe. Wow if the boot looks like that I can't wait to see the entire project. Thank you for taking such detailed pictures and please do that for the rest of the project. Keep up the great work!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you take orders for custom made boots? I could use a new pair:googly:


----------



## bobzilla

For a "Do-Nothing Pirate", you do great work !!! That's just awesome


----------



## pagan

Nicely done! I can't wait to see the progress.


----------



## GOT

I think you should have a free-standing peg-leg and a hole in the wall behind it. The kids can rest their knee on the peg, put their foot through the hole and get a picture of them with a peg leg. Maybe put a srping in the base so that it can adjust for size.


----------



## hpropman

That is a great start! nice work


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween

That boot is awesome and it looks real!!! GREAT JOB


----------



## debbie5

Thank you for putting the un-dry boot on the board so you didn't stain the rug...LOL>


----------



## scareme

Wow! This is going to look great. Nice work IMU.


----------



## RoxyBlue

debbie5 said:


> Thank you for putting the un-dry boot on the board so you didn't stain the rug...LOL>


Spoken like a true Mom


----------



## fick209

what a great start to your project, nice work!


----------



## IMU

Thanks for all the kind words ... I'm not a very fast prop builder so updates will be kinda slow ... 

I do have my Barney skeleton now so I will be looking into building the support structure soon.


----------



## morbidmike

awsome job IMU look's great


----------



## Front Yard Fright

Very nice job! Can't wait to see how this turns out!
Keep up the great work!
:jol:.


----------



## wickedwitchwest

Great start! The kids are going to love this.


----------



## SKAustin

Sweet job. That boot looks great. Cant wait to see things as you progress.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Very impressive!!


----------



## The Watcher

IMU I really like the concept. Folks will enjoy this project I am sure. The boot came out great. I was thinking if it is out side, it might fill with water if it rains. You might could drill some holes in the bottom so it could run out?


----------



## IMU

The Watcher said:


> The boot came out great. I was thinking if it is out side, it might fill with water if it rains. You might could drill some holes in the bottom so it could run out?


Thanks. It will be outside and I do expect it to get rained on once (hopefully not Halloween night), but it won't be open for rain to fill up. I plan to use spray foam to fill in and help secure the skeleton leg inside the boot. Any openings in the fabric that will expose the bones will be sealed up so I don't think it will fill with water.


----------



## IMU

*Update 2*

*A Peg-Leg*

Not much more has been done (snow removal getting more of my time now), but I did manage to start on the next part.










Sorry, didn't take more pics during the build but it's a cardboard tube, some duct tape and a plastic bowl. It has 3 layers of blue shop towel mache and 1 coat of monster mud.

I'll probably add some faux metal details and paint it to look like old wood.


----------



## Joiseygal

Looks good! I like the things you get together to create the mold. Is your skeleton going to be naked or are you going to put pants on him? If the pants go on I think it will blend nicely with the stump. Very nice job!


----------



## IMU

Joiseygal said:


> Looks good! I like the things you get together to create the mold. Is your skeleton going to be naked or are you going to put pants on him? If the pants go on I think it will blend nicely with the stump. Very nice job!


Thanks!

No, he won't be nekked ... I am going to do monster mud clothing on him. It's going to be similar to the inspiration piece with pants, jacket, maybe part of a shirt and a hat.

I left the boot top open and the bowl on the peg-leg was added so I had a way to tuck in the pants.


----------



## fick209

Nice job on the peg-leg, this is going to be a fun prop to watch come together!


----------



## wickedwitchwest

The peg leg looks great also. I think I will borrowing this idea for the Captain of my pirate ship.


----------



## IMU

*A Little Paint*

Sorry, haven't been able to do much on my prop the past week or so, but here is the peg-leg all painted.










Next is the frame for the skeleton, then on to the "fun" stuff ... monster mud!

FYI ... the faux metal banding is just some craft foam glued to the paper mache.


----------



## morbidmike

thats amazing IMU great work you got some tallent keep up the awsome work!!


----------



## Joiseygal

Oh I love this thread! Great job on everything so far IMU.


----------



## SuperCreep31

good job so far!


----------



## IMU

Thanks, glad everyone is enjoying my prop work.


----------



## hpropman

we most certainly are! please keep the updates coming. Awesome work!


----------



## SKAustin

Lookin' Good. Keep the updates comming. Nevermind the snow removal, it'll all melt in the spring.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Great Job, IMU.
I love your painting and detail work.
I cannot wait to see the entire project finished.

I was thinking of boots this year for my cowboy skellies, but I doubt I have enough old shoes to do 12 pairs of them....


----------



## IMU

Wyatt Furr said:


> I was thinking of boots this year for my cowboy skellies, but I doubt I have enough old shoes to do 12 pairs of them....


Do you have any experience making paper mache 'copies' of things, i.e.: skulls and such? I usually copy a foam skull for most of my props and I'm able to reuse it over and over (2 years to be exact).

Here is a picture of the cardboard form I used for the boot top.










I covered it in plastic wrap & aluminum foil so I could remove and save it if I decided to make another boot later.

I think you could sacrifice an old pair of shoes, glue in the top part of your boot form, and mache about 3 good layers of blue shop towel over the everything. After it's good and dry, cut it off and glue it back together.


----------



## bobzilla

Looking great IMU !


----------



## SuperCreep31

nice job so far but even thought the boot shouldn't fill with water, with all the photo-ops and just natural causes, i am wondering how long this prop will last...


----------



## IMU

SuperCreep31 said:


> nice job so far but even thought the boot shouldn't fill with water, with all the photo-ops and just natural causes, i am wondering how long this prop will last...


Well, I don't expect to have any issues with weather. I know that other people have had great results with keeping paper mache & monster mud props weather proof.

As for the kids/parents ... I only have to worry with it for 2 hours during Halloween night. I don't *think* anybody would mess with it, but you never know.

My goal is to keep it for several years before I have to do any repairs or touch-ups. Only time will tell ...


----------



## Joiseygal

I have had this paper mache / insulated foam prop for two years and I haven't had any problems with weather. So that is actually a total of 60 days in the extreme weather conditions. As long as you weather proof it you should have no problem getting a lot of use out of it. I'm actually going to add things to it because I'm so happy how it held up.


----------



## IMU

*Update 3*

*The Frame*

Finally, I bought some 1" PVC and fittings. It's 1 - 10 foot section of conduit, 2 T's and 4 - 90 degree Elbows.

The skeleton is a Barney I got at a very good price because it was "defective" (the feet connections were broken or screw was missing). Since some of it will be covered in monster mud fabric, I didn't need it to be perfect. 



















I had to bend the PVC a little with my heat gun so the arms wouldn't look too awkward. I also curved the leg to take the strain off his stance.

I'm going to paint the frame black, add screws in the joints (no glue needed) and then fasten the skeleton to the PVC.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yay, an update!

We're looking forward to that photo-op, IMU!


----------



## jaege

That is a really cool idea. People are going to be thrilled with it.


----------



## Joiseygal

You are going to add a jacket like the original prop? I figure that will easily hide the pvc pipe and will actually even look better than the original. Keep up the great work!


----------



## IMU

RoxyBlue said:


> Yay, an update!
> 
> We're looking forward to that photo-op, IMU!


I know Roxy, I've been a slacker but I'm trying to get back to prop building again. I think it would be fun to have you 2 be the FIRST to have a picture with it! 



jaege said:


> That is a really cool idea. People are going to be thrilled with it.


Thanks jaege ... I hope they will be ... otherwise, it's just another static prop in my growing collection! :googly:



Joiseygal said:


> You are going to add a jacket like the original prop? I figure that will easily hide the pvc pipe and will actually even look better than the original. Keep up the great work!


Yep Joiseygal ... it will be dressed similar to the inspiration piece with monster mud clothing. That way I don't have to worry with my sewing skills or the type of fabric I use. Everything looks better covered in monster mud, right?


----------



## fick209

Very happy to see an update on this project. Look fantastic so far One question, why can't I be the first person to do the photo-op with your Super-Dooper Pirate Prop:googly: It's looking great so far!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

fick209 said:


> One question, why can't I be the first person to do the photo-op with your Super-Dooper Pirate Prop:googly: It's looking great so far!!!


Mwahahaha! The advantage is ours because we live in the same state!:googly: Plus we can combine it with a trip to the in-laws

Good to see you back in the swing of propping, IMU.


----------



## morbidmike

great job IMU thats looking fantastic job well done


----------



## IMU

*Update 3a*

The frame has been painted and the skeleton has been attached to the PVC.










I left the top part of the arms & hands off to make it easier to slip on the coat when it's time.

Now, I have to find him some clothes and start the monster mud process!


----------



## The Watcher

He is looking great. Be glad when you get him dressed!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Get some clothes on that poor creature before he catches his death...oh wait, he's already dead


----------



## bobzilla

Very impressive so far IMU !!!


----------



## Front Yard Fright

That is turning out fantastic! I can't wait to see him complete!
Wonderful job so far!
.


----------



## steveshauntedyard

Really cool thread. I know its been said before. Nice work can't wait to see it all together.


----------



## fick209

Once again, love to see the progress IMU. Hmm, time for me to check on my air miles and see if I can't be the first person at your photo-op It is looking great so far and really looking forward to seeing the progess and the final prop!!!


----------



## IMU

Thanks everyone for the kind words. 

Ha ... maybe I should hold some sort of contest: Be the First with Super-Dooper-Photo-Op-Pirate-Prop Dude! Not sure what the prize should be ... does meeting me and getting your picture taken with the prop sound worth it?  :googly: 

Hopefully, I will get going on "dressing" him soon!


----------



## Joiseygal

IMU said:


> Ha ... maybe I should hold some sort of contest: Be the First with Super-Dooper-Photo-Op-Pirate-Prop Dude! Not sure what the prize should be ... does meeting me and getting your picture taken with the prop sound worth it?  :googly:


Sounds good to me! So where are you flying me to? I hope you live in a warm climate!?!?!? So have you checked any thrift stores for an outfit or are you going to buy one online?


----------



## IMU

Joiseygal said:


> Sounds good to me! So where are you flying me to? I hope you live in a warm climate!?!?!? So have you checked any thrift stores for an outfit or are you going to buy one online?


Ummm ... travel is up to you ... sorry.  I'm leaning towards making it more like The Amazing Race type show! LOL

No, I haven't been 'shopping' for him yet ... not sure if I want to spend on a jacket just to dip it in monster mud. I'm leaning towards creating something from an old shirt or some material I have around the house.


----------



## Joiseygal

When you do the monster mud project please give detail pictures. I would love to see the process since I never worked with monster mud.


----------



## IMU

Joiseygal said:


> When you do the monster mud project please give detail pictures. I would love to see the process since I never worked with monster mud.


OK ... I'll take more pics during that part. I'm sure my process isn't anything 'special' but it does work for me


----------



## PirateHaunter

Awesome job, IMU, in recreating a handsome prop! I always love your work.
Now, if you only had $900 lying around, you could've bought the real thing!

So, how are ya gonna keep the kiddies from fondling your new prop when they take a picture with him?


----------



## IMU

PirateHaunter said:


> So, how are ya gonna keep the kiddies from fondling your new prop when they take a picture with him?


Thanks for the kind words! Now, I'll worry with that after I get it completed!


----------



## scarymovie

That looks cool good luck making it!


----------



## IMU

*Update 4*

*Pants*









Fabric was stiffened with liquid starch & white glue to get the basic shape.









3 coats of monster mud & latex paint to firm up the pants.









Holes were cut out using a Dremel tool to show some of the skeleton.









I thought the holes looked a little too "nice" so I added some fabric 'flaps' to the bottom of some of the holes.









2 coats of Drylok was added to help seal the monster mud.

They are ready for final painting once the boot & peg-leg has been attached and the openings in the pants have been closed up so no water gets inside the legs.


----------



## Front Yard Fright

I've said once and I'll say it again... Wonderful job!
.


----------



## Giles

Thanks for the update and new pics. This looks like such a fun project.


----------



## pagan

Very cool.


----------



## jaege

Looking good.


----------



## bobzilla

Great job IMU !!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Aww, his poor little legs are going to get cold now

Adding the flaps of fabric was a good touch - looks more authentic that way.


----------



## Eeeekim

Now we know who wears the pant in the family. 
This looks Great!


----------



## fick209

Looking really good IMU, I agree the added flaps, make it look much better. Keep up the good work


----------



## Terra

Wow, this is an incredible build! Consider me a fan  It's already looking better than the model you are using.


----------



## Spooky1

I'm liking him so far, IMU! The distress job on the pants looks good and the boot and peg leg looks perfect. You are the PIRATE King!


----------



## Joiseygal

Oh IMU I can't get over how fantastic this looks. I am amazed how well this prop is looking. Just by looking at it now it already looks better than the one you are copying from. Awesome!!!!! Thanks so much for the pics.


----------



## steveshauntedyard

Another great update! Outstanding


----------



## The Watcher

Looking good. Although for a minute I thought you were painting that boot blue.


----------



## Zurgh

This is lookin' great! Keep up the good work.


----------



## IMU

*Update 4a*

*A minor update and some things that didn't go as well as planned.*

OK ... here are the latest pictures of what it looks like right now. I'm not entirely happy with it, but I'm not going to start over or really rework it so I'll have to live with it.

1. When I used the spray foam, it closed in too much on the "bones" so most of it got lost. I wanted to have the openings inside the pants go behind the leg bones.

2. I didn't notice that the pants actually slid down a little so when I went to attach the boot and peg-leg, the openings were in a different location.

3. The pig-leg didn't "sit" well so his legs are a little closer together than I would have liked. He leans back which is what I wanted so he will do OK.



















I have the paint already for the final color of his pants, but I haven't decided if I'm going to cut another hole or two in his legs to show more "bone". So, until I decide ... he's on hold.


----------



## steveshauntedyard

Wow again! Super great work. You are way to hard on yourself. It is looking amazing!


----------



## Joiseygal

Yes I agree with steveshauntedyard. You are way too hard on yourself. When you paint the pants and darken the area where the holes are than the bone will pop out more. I think it looks fantastic! I am amazed how everything is falling into place with the techniques you used to complete it. Keep up the great work!


----------



## Joiseygal

I just realized you said you sprayed foam, so Insulated foam? If so after it dries you should be able to take some out to uncover the bone. If you take too much out than you can always add more.


----------



## The Watcher

I think it looks fine. But If you are worried abut the bone. Joiseygal is right. Just carve some out. But either way this prop will get lots of attention.


----------



## IMU

Yes, it was the spray foam in a can (low expanding kind ... so it said on the product). I did it in layers and sprayed a little water on it between layers. I had stuffed plastic bags in the holes and taped it down but the foam still pushed on it and covered up a lot of the bone. I spent a good amount of time cutting it away which I hate because you can't "carve" it very well. I decided to just stop before I made things worse and covered the foam with home-made paperclay to give it a smoother surface.

I know, I am always very critical on my prop work ... at least I calmned myself down enough to not throw it away and start over like I usually do with "problem" projects.

I'm leaning towards just leaving it as-is and just paint it and move on. It's a learning process since this is the first of this type project.

Next update will be the finished paint colors on the pants ...


----------



## Joiseygal

I know the feeling IMU, I am very critical also. I will tell you again that it is great! Sometimes you just have to hear that from other people to have you look at it differently until you see what we do. You have your mind focused on the flaws not the whole project. I'm sure when you complete the project you will be happy with it, but if not than I would be happy to take it off your hands.


----------



## fick209

IMU - it looks fantastic!!! I think it's the perfect amount of bone showing and once the pants are painted, the bone will really pop and be quite impressive. Don't be so hard on yourself, this is a great prop and you are doing an absolutely wonderful job, keep it up and I look forward to the next update


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's also got a very modern look with those low-riding pants (which were known as "hip huggers" when I wore them 30 years ago).


----------



## bobzilla

Looking great so far !


----------



## Volscalkur

Sometimes in my experience the problem projects are the ones that end up turning out the best! cheesey but true! 
I think the pirate is looking awesome personally, but I know how things can get after you start looking at them for to long! Take a break and come back to it, it will do wonders for your outlook! :smileton:


----------



## nixie

I can't believe I missed this thread. IMU- Amazing work, as always!! You are quite a perfectionist, but it pays off. Your props are flawless!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

we are our own worst critics! this is one awesome prop! can't wait to see more updates!


----------



## Dreadnight

As a "former" pirater, I think it's looking fantastic. And the photo-op idea is brilliant.... press on; I can't wait to see it as it develops!


----------



## IMU

*Update 5*

*Pants Are Complete!*

Took me a week to finally finish painting the pants. Guess this is the 1/2 way point.














































All the paint was applied with a paint brush (maybe one day I'll look into an air brush setup), ragged and sponged to get the look I was after. If your curious, it's only 4 different paint colors: Orange, Brown, Black & White. Some of it was straight paint, some mixed together, other times it was just made into a "wash" (50/50 paint/water).

The next update will take longer to post ... yeah, I know I'm already going at a snails pace ... but it's going to be the jacket and that's a lot of material to monster mud.

Enjoy the pictures ... was a nice day to bring him outside for the photo shoot!


----------



## CreeepyCathy

WOW!! That is AWESOME!!! Fantastic job, IMU!!!!


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween

You have really outdid yourself the prop is way better then the original one pictured. It looks amazing and I cant wait to see it finished


----------



## Hauntiholik

Wow!!


----------



## IMU

Thanks!


----------



## hpropman

this just keeps getting better


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I just found this thread and had to go back and read your creation. Totally awesome dude! Even more awesome you didn't give up after 3 months!


----------



## steveshauntedyard

I know it's been said but again WOW!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Those daylight shots are wonderful! It looks as if it could just walk away under its own power, even if it is just half a body

And just think how much better he will look with Spooky1 and me standing next to him:googly:


----------



## Ghoul Friday

Just a little bit on the awesome side


----------



## Joiseygal

Uh huh....IMO and what were you saying about giving up? I think now you are saying hmmmm....this is a pretty damn cool prop?!?!? I can't believe how great it is turning out! You are really out doing yourself. Keep up the great work!!!!


----------



## bobzilla

Holy crap Batman ! That is Disney quality work my friend  I bow down to you Sir  ( I think I might be a little jealous ) !


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Excellent paint job on those pants!


----------



## IMU

Thanks again for all the kind words. 

Only 209 more days left to finish ... my 1st prop of 2010!


----------



## Giles

It's looking amazing! I think you really nailed the paint job on those pants and everything you were worried about sure seems to have disappeared.

Great job! Thanks for the update.


----------



## Terra

Goodness, this is just getting awesomer and awesomer!


----------



## Dr Morbius

I think it's terrific, especially since you are making look better then the original prop! How much does this thing weigh, out of sheer curiosity?


----------



## IMU

The skeleton by itself is 6lbs. So right now, he's at 20lbs. total with his monster mud clothing, paper mache shoe, peg-leg & PVC frame. Guessing with the monster mud coat, maybe 30 - 35lbs when it's completed??? I'll do a total weigh-in when it's completed. 



Dr Morbius said:


> How much does this thing weigh, out of sheer curiosity?


----------



## fravak

I agree with Dr. Morbius. It's going to look better than the original! Nice pants.


----------



## fick209

Holy crap IMU, the paint job is absolutely wonderful. I just might be cashing in some airline miles to come see this awesome creation in person. Fantastic job and keep up the good work


----------



## SuperCreep31

wow man-you must have a lot of free time. ha ha keep up the good work!


----------



## Aquayne

SuperCreep31 said:


> wow man-you must have a lot of free time. ha ha keep up the good work!


You know, my father always said, "Big things are rarely done by people with time on their hands, if you want something done, go to the busy guy."


----------



## Zurgh

Looking very good! Your a leg up on your prop, & you cant say it doesn't have a leg to stand on now.:googly: This will be wonderful when done, keep up the good work!


----------



## Spooky1

IMU, he's looking amazing. You're doing a great job. Maybe Roxy and I will need to stop by for a photo shoot, or a midnight prop kidnapping.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

wow! this prop is getting more and more amazing as you go on! can't wait for the next update!


----------



## Toktorill

Wow, just wow. wow. wow. Your paint job so far has been picture-perfect! You really, really should be proud of yourself! I can't wait to see some finished pics with people enjoying their photo-op!


----------



## GhoulishCop

IMU,

Okay, Joiseygal was gushing so much over this prop at the local M&T yesterday that I had to check it out. _Holy crap!_ This is freaking awesome!

I don't know where I can use a boot in my own haunt, but I want to build one of those! I was a little worried you might have been right about covering up too much bone with the foam, but your paint job made those fears unfounded. It's just the right amount showing through, and the paint job "aging" those pants was spot on! Like everyone else, I'm looking forward to watching it come together.

Rich


----------



## NoahFentz

So this is the thread that all of the East Coast is talkin about. LOL. This is a perfect example what these forums are about!! Very well done. Its lookin good. Love it!!


----------



## Black Cat

Well had to check it out after listening to Joiseygal talking about it at our NJ/PA/NY make and take. 
Just wonderful. Will be following this thread to the end.


----------



## IMU

WOW ... I wasn't expecting all this ... THANKS for all the wonderful comments!!!  It's not like I wasn't pressuring myself to begin with ... but the whole East Coast now???? 

Joiseygal, so where do I send the check??? You must be my PR person I forgot I hired ... LOL Glad everyone is enjoying the progress and my prop building.

I took a few days off to recover, but I've started again so hopefully I'll have a small update soon. I just started the MM jacket ... basic shape is formed so it's on to some embellishments before the next coating of MM is applied.

Thanks again everyone ... oh, and hope you all had a great time at your M&T ... too bad I'm a little far away, sounds like fun!


----------



## Joiseygal

LOL..I will send you a PM so you will know where to send my check.  You deserve all the nice comments because you are doing an awesome job! Keep up the great work and showing us the progress pictures. I'm hoping that the NJ/PA/NY Make and Take will be trying a monster mud project in the future. I am really interested in creating the clothes out of monster mud so I can make a zombie photo op prop for my haunt. Anyway keep up the great work because we all are watching you!!!!! :eekin:


----------



## nixie

If you could see me, I would give you a standing ovation, and wipe tears from my eyes while cheering like some American Idol judge... This is turning out amazing!!!! I can't wait to see the next update!


----------



## Aquayne

The reason I love progress pics on this forum is that when all you see is the finished project you miss all of the effort and talent that goes into a prop like this. I am remodeling my house. As I work, my wife sees the deconstruction and the clean up as well as the time figuring out what and how to do things. All anyone else sees when it is done is a nice job all done. 
keep up the amazing work, We are all behind you.


----------



## trishaanne

Well, not meaning to sound like everyone else but.....Joiseygirl told us all about this and, well, WOW. AWESOME job. It looks like those blown foam props you can get in the stores for $250.00. And that's just the PANTS!!!! I can't wait to see a finished project. AWESOME!


----------



## IMU

WOW ... only $250???? The one I'm using as my reference is only $1,052.64 for a POLY RESIN AND FIBREGLASS version! :googly:

Thanks again for all the wonderful comments ... I will try my best not to disappoint the ENTIRE EAST COAST!


----------



## Giles

No pressure!


----------



## IMU

*Update 6*

*The Jacket Begins ...*

So, as I mentioned earlier, it would take me longer to post an update. Well, I'm not real far along and I don't consider this a "major" update ... but I have started work on the jacket.









( _yes, I took out the background ... no need to clutter up the main focus :googly: _)

I have only 1 layer of monster mud & 1 layer of paint so far. I just now started filling in the small areas with caulking and began the 2nd coat of monster mud. I still have LOTS to do, but since you all have been very kind ... I figured I'd post a little something.

I have faux buttons to cast, some other things I have to work out before I have anything else to post.

OK ... be easy on me ... I wouldn't normally post at this stage, I'd like to have more done.


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween

I want one of these in my house!! love it


----------



## morbidmike

damn IMU this thing is going to be awsome great job so far congrats on a master piece


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Amazing!


----------



## Uruk-Hai

This is shaping up so cool! I really can't wait to see how it comes along. Keep up the great work!


----------



## IMU

Thanks again for the kind words!


----------



## The_Caretaker

How can we not be kind, awsome work kept posting


----------



## Joiseygal

IMU it looks great! How long does it take to dry until you start the next process?


----------



## IMU

I take my time, since it has all those nice folds in the fabric ... a couple hours (which usually means 24 hours since I only work on it during the weekday evenings or twice during the weekends). I usually have a fan or two going on low to help with the dry time. I don't like to rush it, you could risk cracking it or taking out a couple of folds you worked hard to get in.

I also use a little thinner mix of MM ... about a 4:1. The main reason I put a layer of latex paint between each coat is for coverage. The MM is a tan while the paint layer is white, that way I can make sure I have good coverage between applications.

So today, I finished the 2nd layer of MM ... then I'll paint it white ... then work on adding the paper clay along with adding the sleeve cuffs. The top of the sleeves (which will be under the cuffs) is going to get the Drylok before I attach the cuffs. That way I know that it will at least have some moisture protection under before I paint the final colors and then add the sealer.

Sorry ... a long answer to your short question ... hope I answered it OK! :googly:


----------



## Joiseygal

IMU said:


> I take my time, since it has all those nice folds in the fabric ... a couple hours (which usually means 24 hours since I only work on it during the weekday evenings or twice during the weekends). I usually have a fan or two going on low to help with the dry time. I don't like to rush it, you could risk cracking it or taking out a couple of folds you worked hard to get in.
> 
> I also use a little thinner mix of MM ... about a 4:1. The main reason I put a layer of latex paint between each coat is for coverage. The MM is a tan while the paint layer is white, that way I can make sure I have good coverage between applications.
> 
> So today, I finished the 2nd layer of MM ... then I'll paint it white ... then work on adding the paper clay along with adding the sleeve cuffs. The top of the sleeves (which will be under the cuffs) is going to get the Drylok before I attach the cuffs. That way I know that it will at least have some moisture protection under before I paint the final colors and then add the sealer.
> 
> Sorry ... a long answer to your short question ... hope I answered it OK! :googly:


Thanks! It helps for you to explain it because this is all foreign to me.


----------



## IMU

*Update 6a*

A very minor update ...

Decided to work on some detail pieces for the jacket ... the simple cast buttons.










They are made from a pirate button I found at the dollar store. I pressed it into some clay for a mold and then poured plaster for the copy. I only have a base coat of bronze on, going to dry brush another color: silver or gold, not sure yet.



















These 2 pics are just a reference so I'll be taking them back off before I continue (just a little hot glue to hold them on). I was checking the placement and the amount needed and this looks good.


----------



## mandodude

This is something I have wanted to do for a couple a years. Maybe this year I'll try it. One hesitation is coping with the bigger "kids".


----------



## SuperCreep31

keep up the good work! This has gotta be the best homemade Halloween prop i have ever seen here!


----------



## Joiseygal

Wow cool buttons! This prop is going to be outstanding!


----------



## trishaanne

Is this going to be raffled off when it's done, because I'll take 100 tickets please! The detail on this prop is absolutely amazing. Thanks for all the updates and progress pics. I am saluting you even as I type this!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love those buttons, IMU!


----------



## Spooky1

Simple maybe for you. Great details IMU. Can't wait for our chance to see him in person.


----------



## IMU

Thanks again everyone! It will be fun to have people see it in person who watched the whole process on here. 

Now for the "bad" news ...

I will be stopping the build for about 2 weeks ... starting today. I have a large build to do as a favor for a friend (sadly, it's not Halloween related). Although I'd rather not stop work, maybe the "break" will help rebuild my creativity and energy.

Last pic for you ... the finished buttons.










Hard to see, but I put a "wash" over the base color and added the gold accents.

Until next time, *THANK YOU* for all your support!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I can easily see how you would need to take a break.

I hope you return to this though...so easy not to return to an unfinished project.


----------



## beelce

IMU......WOW!! very nice....
This is going to be a great photo op prop


----------



## Uruk-Hai

Everything is coming together so cool looking. Love the buttons! Really looking forward to pics of people with it on Halloween night.


----------



## fick209

my goodness IMU, my jaw hit the keyboard while looking at the last couple update pics. This entire prop is just so flipping awesome. Have you been keeping track of how many hrs you have into him so far?? Oh, and the wash over the buttons with the gold accent is fantastic.


----------



## Rahnefan

This is just beyond words.

I love this place. Dude turned discarded old deck shoes into _buccaneer boots_.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Absolutely beautiful work. You continue to amaze me. Can't wait for the next update!


----------



## The_Caretaker

Let start the countdown

*14 Days*


----------



## morbidmike

the buttons are awsome gret attention to detail


----------



## Terra

Really digging the jacket on it and the buttons look great!


----------



## GhoulishCop

Damn! Still got another week to go before the build starts again. Damn friends intruding on our ability to live vicariously through this Halloween prop's creation.

Waiting....somewhat impatiently.... :>

Rich


----------



## Creep Cringle

I mean really... I don't think I know of any other words that haven't been used here already that can possibly discribe how unbeliveable this prop is!!! WOW!


----------



## CreeepyCathy

LOVE those buttons, IMU!!!!


----------



## nixie

I love this thread! Can't wait to see the next update! The buttons, like the rest of the prop, are amazing! I wish I lived near you so I could see this thing in "person"


----------



## IMU

*Update 7*

*The Cuffs and a SCARY CUT!*

OK ... I'm back to working on this prop again. For those who were keeping track, TODAY is day 14! 

Here is what's been going on:








I made the jacket cuffs the same way I did the boot tops. Bubble wrap, duct tape and paper mache.









This part scared the *&%^ out of me, but it was the only way I could seal the inside of the jacket. I took my Dremel and cut down the middle of the back. It's in two pieces with the start of the monster mud layer happening now.

Figure two coats of Drylok, a coat of black paint and then I'll seal it with a varnish and the inside will be done. I'll have to do the sections of the pants that will be covered with the jacket now before I permanently attach the jacket to the skeleton.

Thanks for your patience!


----------



## pagan

Looking great!


----------



## RoxyBlue

This guy just keeps getting better and better, IMU!


----------



## bobzilla

Looking awesome IMU !!!


----------



## SuperCreep31

pretty awesome! good luck with that coat-it looks like one of the toughest parts of the project.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

welcome back IMU! looking good!


----------



## Joiseygal

Good to see you are back in action! Looks like this will be a challenge, but you are pulling it off well. Oh I can see the skeletons butt! I thought this was a photo op for kids?!?!


----------



## IMU

Thanks ... nice to be working on it again! Yes, this part of the build has had me a little nervous since I decided on cutting the jacket in 2 pieces. There is really no other way to seal up the inside and all the areas on the lower half covered by the jacket.

Guess the next update will be when the inside section is completed and the jacket has been put back together.


----------



## fick209

Looking good IMU, glad to see you finished up that "other" project and got back to work on this one


----------



## CreeepyCathy

WOW! That is amazing!!!


----------



## HauntCast

Sweet! I look forward to the finished product.


----------



## IMU

*Why, Why??????????*

Well, I was going to post a quick update ... but I've hit a rather disappointing setback. Seems he decided to fall and break his arm. So ... now I'm just a bit pissed!  Until I calm down and decide on a way to repair it ... he's in time-out and I'm getting into the booze.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nooooo!!!!!

You'll find a way to fix him, although you might want to wait until the booze has worn off


----------



## morbidmike

I feel your pain last halloween eve I took down my demon due to the wind and put him on the porch to wake up and find another prop did a flying elbow upon him I worked several weeks on him and he died the night before the big day


----------



## fick209

Oh no!!! I'm sure you'll fix him up good as new, so I'll take over the drinking while you get to the repairing


----------



## Dark Angel 27

oh no!!! that's horrible!

you're an awesome prop builder, i know you can make him all better!


----------



## Spooky1

He's coming to life and tried to escape! Good luck with the repair.

You can rebuild him. You have the technology. You have the capability to build the world's first bionic pirate. Better than he was before. Better, stronger, faster.


----------



## niblique71

Damn that sucks... I've been following this thread for a long time and always wanted to post but everyone always says what I would have said... which is.. that this thing is truely awesome. From my expiriance on the high seas (yea right LOL), whilst pilliaging and creating carnage and fear, a few broken bones are par for the course for any pirate. In the end you'll find a great solution for a repair, and then like all of us he'll have even more character than before (and so will you). These large projects (sometimes taking hundreds of hours to complete) test our heart and souls. After a few pints of rum, you'll ressurect him as the bad-ass half dead pirate he was meant to be. He walked the plank and survived


----------



## Devils Chariot

OMG! How have I been missing this thread. Dave this is so awesome. subscribing to thread....now!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

niblique71 said:


> Damn that sucks... I've been following this thread for a long time and always wanted to post but everyone always says what I would have said... which is.. that this thing is truely awesome. From my expiriance on the high seas (yea right LOL), whilst pilliaging and creating carnage and fear, a few broken bones are par for the course for any pirate. In the end you'll find a great solution for a repair, and then like all of us he'll have even more character than before (and so will you). These large projects (sometimes taking hundreds of hours to complete) test our heart and souls. After a few pints of rum, you'll ressurect him as the bad-ass half dead pirate he was meant to be. He walked the plank and survived


ye have the soul of a pirate! arrrrr.


----------



## SuperCreep31

niblique71 said:


> Damn that sucks... I've been following this thread for a long time and always wanted to post but everyone always says what I would have said... which is.. that this thing is truely awesome. From my expiriance on the high seas (yea right LOL), whilst pilliaging and creating carnage and fear, a few broken bones are par for the course for any pirate. In the end you'll find a great solution for a repair, and then like all of us he'll have even more character than before (and so will you). These large projects (sometimes taking hundreds of hours to complete) test our heart and souls. After a few pints of rum, you'll ressurect him as the bad-ass half dead pirate he was meant to be. He walked the plank and survived


that was truly touching. (Wipes away Tears) ha ha - good luck repairing his arm!


----------



## pagan

wow, that sucks. I'm sorry. However you had the talent and creativity to build him, that pretty much qualifies you RE-build him! I look forward to seeing him finished!

p.s. If he gives you any crap.. you can always threaten to break one of his legs for good measure!


----------



## nixie

OH NO!!! That absolutely sucks!! As talented as you are, I'm sure you will fix him up just fine...um, like Roxy said, once the booze has worn off...



Spooky1 said:


> He's coming to life and tried to escape! Good luck with the repair.


I agree, maybe you built him a little too realistic...

Best of luck to you, and get well soon wishes for the pirate.


----------



## TNBrad

That is a real shame. I we are rooting for a speedy recovery for you both.


----------



## bobzilla

Sorry to hear that IMU !


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween

I am sorry about him breaking his arm, but he doesnt have to match EXACTLY the photo op. You will make it better and if he looks broken or rotted that will add to the effect.


----------



## The Watcher

Man I hate that. But I know you will make him good as new.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Make lemonade. Use the "break" to expose some bone. You can do it. MM the break to repair it, it's no big deal. I'm sure it will be great when done.


----------



## IMU

*Update 7a*

*The Jacket and a Bandanna*

Well, I've gotten myself sober enough to do a little more on this jacket. I refused to take a picture of the sleeve broken, but it has been "repaired" enough to put it back on his arm.

So the inside of both section have been coated with monster mud, spray painted black and I added the varnish. I varnished the pants, boot & peg-leg as well. After a few more hours, I'll bring him back inside to reassemble the jacket.



















I also made him a bandanna that will go under his hat. Its mostly a thin piece of fabric, monster mud and a little bit of paper mache. I made it a full covering in case I decide to distress the hat with some torn pieces or some holes. I've not decided just yet.



















Thanks for all the supportive words. It was ALMOST enough to get me to call it quits ... or at least give me another reason to take up drinking again ... where's all me RUM?????????? 

Hope you all are still interested in seeing some more progress ... sorry I'm slow. I should be updating a little more often now.


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween

Love the bandana the red really pops. Pretty color


----------



## nixie

Still lookin' great! Glad you got back on the horse!


----------



## niblique71

I agree with Nixie, I'm glad that you got back on the pirate ship  No Plank for Ye!

You do know that this whole forum is watching these posts with bated breath... watching progress... and even throwing in a few hoots and hollers now and again.

Looking Oh So Good...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Glad to see you back in the saddle and off the keg

Broken arm or no, he's going to look fantastic.


----------



## Spooky1

Glad to see you're back at work on the pirate. The he's looking better every update.


----------



## SuperCreep31

sweet man! Glad to see that things are turning out well again!


----------



## bobzilla

Looking great IMU ! Keep up the good work


----------



## pagan

I am running out of adjectives/superlatives here IMU, but he looks like he is progressing far more quickly than any of my projects!


----------



## fick209

Looks awesome IMU! I don't think your updates are slow, after all this is a very detailed project! Keep up the good work


----------



## Dark Angel 27

IMU said:


> Thanks for all the supportive words. It was ALMOST enough to get me to call it quits ... or at least give me another reason to take up drinking again ... where's all me RUM??????????
> 
> Hope you all are still interested in seeing some more progress ... sorry I'm slow. I should be updating a little more often now.


Burrrrp! Hic!  sorry mate. It's just that it was such a pretty bottle! :lolkin:

This is a very intricate project! Though I'm anxious to see the progress pics. I know it takes time!


----------



## IMU

*Update 7b*

*The Jacket is Whole Again!*

OK ... glad everyone is happy to see I'm kinda sober and back at work creating again.










It took a bit of work and effort to get the darn thing back on and together. I ended up having to get some help pulling it together, some glue sticks, duct tape and 1 layer of blue shop towel mache.










I let that sit and cure for about 24 hours then added a layer of monster mud. It will end up getting 2 more layers, add the Drylok, then prime so it will be ready for painting!

I know it's 2 updates in about 2 days, but don't get too excited ... it still takes time and I'm slow! 

Thanks for checking him out ... OH and I have the paint colors picked out for his jacket ... Blue!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Blue is good. Yes, definitely blue


----------



## SuperCreep31

sweet! it looks like the jacket went back on perfectly! keep up the good work!


----------



## The Watcher

Well would not want you to loose some good drinking time. But I am glad you are back at it. I know it makes you fell better also. We are running out of time.


----------



## hpropman

RoxyBlue said:


> Blue is good. Yes, definitely blue


I think Roxy is a little partial to blue 

Nice work getting this prop back on track - after painting you will never know and we will not tell.


----------



## Joiseygal

Sorry to hear some of the problems you been having with your project, but it looks like you are on the right track again. You have a lot of followers for this thread, so you can't give up now.  The bandanna looks great! You also did a great job on putting the coat together, but I did enjoy looking at the skeletons butt. :googly: Oh well....


----------



## Murdock

Amazingly cool project. Your talent blows me away, you're seriously gifted!!


----------



## IMU

*Update 7c*

*Added Spray Foam & Holes*

Finally got it all ready for it's final paint color for the jacket.




























The arm bones twisted a little before the foam had a chance to become solid. Can't really do anything about it now, so they will have to be OK.

I had to touch up the inside of the jacket since I got foam and monster mud on some of it. I'll add more varnish once I finish up the jacket.

Next update will be when the jacket is completed.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're kicking some prop butt with this one, IMU!


----------



## bobzilla

Holy cow ! looking great IMU  Are you going to paint the skelly or just leave it the original color ?


----------



## SuperCreep31

i remember your first post about this and look how far you have gotten in such a short time! your a natural!


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus

This is truely amazing.. I don't even like pirates as a theme yet for some reason seeing you make this just makes me "wanna go off huntin' for me eye patch and look for me booty ARGH!"


----------



## tot13

IMU, this already looks like something you'd see in a studio or on a movie set. I think the down-time must have inspired you! Like everyone else, I can't wait to see the finished product, but I think we can all be patient as long as you keep us updated, lol.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

BEAUTIFUL WORK! he looks amazing!


----------



## IMU

Thanks again for all the kind words. It's getting closer to being the prop I wanted it to be ... just glad I stuck with it! :googly:

If the painting of the jacket goes like it did for the pants, it should be done by the weekend. I have a few other things to make for him and then it's on to the faux stone wall.

So ... my only thought right now is ... should I post the Pirate Guy in the showroom forum when he's done or wait until the whole thing is finished???


----------



## RoxyBlue

IMU said:


> So ... my only thought right now is ... should I post the Pirate Guy in the showroom forum when he's done or wait until the whole thing is finished???


Depends on how long it will take you to do the wall

Technically, since the wall is part of the photo-op prop, the prop isn't "finished" until the wall and pirate are one. However, also technically, the pirate could be used as a stand alone prop, in which case you could showcase him as such.


----------



## SuperCreep31

post it in showroom and here ha ha it deserves that much attention


----------



## The Watcher

Sure is a long way from when it was just a boot. You will have a line forming at this guy.


----------



## IMU

*Update 8*

*The Jacket is Complete!*

OK ... just now finished the jacket and took him outside for some pictures ... I hope this was worth the wait! :googly:





































I have to take another break so this is the last update for about a week. I still have the shackles, tricorn hat & maybe a belt to hold up his pants left to make. I also will finish with the varnish when everything is completed.

Thanks again for all the support and kind words.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wow, gorgeous yard! Oh, and that prop looks pretty good, too:googly:

This guy is frikkin' AMAZING!


----------



## Spooky1

Holy Crap, IMU! He looks fantastic! He'll be the hit of your haunt!


----------



## Terra

Oh yeah...he ROCKS! That trim is perfect on him. Great job!


----------



## Front Yard Fright

Looks amazing IMU. You should be very proud!
.


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween

I cant believe it was an old shoe you had laying around at first and now look at him. Definetely your best work AWESOME!!! Love him, you should name him!


----------



## Ghoul Friday

You've totally outdone yourself. I bow to your awesomeness.


----------



## IMU

You all are too kind! Seeing the talent that's been shown on here, this means a lot to me!

Thank you ...


----------



## morbidmike

awesome job Imu he is fantastic you do such great work!!!


----------



## bobzilla

Outstanding !


----------



## The_Caretaker

How can you do this to us, you have us addicted you can't take a break for a week, Awesome work


----------



## Aquayne

That is an amazing job.
It looks like he's singing show tunes, as he watches a favorite scene from 
"Sex in the City".
Just kidding I know he is postured to be chained by the wrists to a wall......
Maybe he *is* singing show tunes.


----------



## fick209

He as absolutely amazing IMU, the buttons and detail trim around the coat really are a nice touch to finish him off. Awesome work


----------



## Joiseygal

AMAZING!!!!! You did a great job on him IMU. We need to lock you in a room and dedicate your whole time to this project, so we can see the finished project.


----------



## Devils Chariot

I bow to your awesomeness! and a hat tip to you IMU, nice work!


----------



## IMU

I think it was Dr Morbius who asked about the weight (sorry, was several pages back). He is now at 28.6lbs.

Thanks again everyone for the kind words! I'm just glad I didn't let everybody down ... I remember the whole East Coast was watching thanks to my PR person Joiseygal!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

WOW WOW WOW!!!

this skeleton is worthy of disney world itself! great job!


----------



## nixie

AMAZING!!! You are so brilliantly talented! Thanks for letting us watch this gorgeous prop unfold!


----------



## IMU

*A little fun!*

I made a video for what has been completed so far on this guy. I can't embed it, so I have it uploaded on my website: A Prop Build Slideshow

First time I've tried making a "fancy" video so hope it's OK. 

*UPDATE:* _The video on my website is now the Youtube version. No plug-in downloads required to view. Sorry for all those who had trouble watching. _


----------



## fick209

The video is great, good music choice as well


----------



## movierelics

*Featured on HauntersDigest.com*


----------



## Joiseygal

movierelics said:


>


Wow your a celebrity now. The video was great IMU. You must be proud!


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus

THAT LOOKS AMAZING! WOW!

Cannot wait to see this guy 100% done 

The ribcage seems a lil bright though if you ask me  Maybe go over it just a tiny bit [misting] it with some black or gray spray paint? Suggestion is all. He still looks amazing! Your making me jealous!


----------



## nixie

For some reason, I can't see the video


----------



## IMU

*OK ... made it easier!*






Lots of people didn't like the way I host videos on my website ... sorry.


----------



## IMU

nixie said:


> For some reason, I can't see the video


You weren't the only one nixie ... it's been replaced with the YouTube version now.


----------



## nixie

Love it!!! The video and prop are both awesome!!! Love the music! 

I'm starting to feel like calling this guy a prop isn't quite giving him enough credit...


----------



## Wyatt Furr

IMU,
I have been following this Prop-making extravaganza with everyone else here.
Your artistry and attention to detail has been an inspiration to all.
Thank you for taking the time to document the progression of this amazing piece of prop art.


----------



## Devils Chariot

yes, yes it is, it is art.


----------



## IMU

*Update 9*

*A Hat*

Started working on the Captain's hat ... decided not to make it a tricorn style. Not exactly sure what "style" this one is ... maybe something like a Davy Jones?? Anyway ... here are a few pics of it so far.





































It's scrap corrugated cardboard cut and shaped in a hat. I have 1 layer of blue shop towel mache on it so far. It will get 2 more layers and maybe a coating of monster mud.

Not sure what color to paint it ... thinking a black.


----------



## Joiseygal

IMU I love the hat. It is getting so much closer to the finishing point. I can't wait to see the shackles on him. He is so awesome!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nice hat!


----------



## bobzilla

Looks great !


----------



## Spooky1

He's a work of art!


----------



## Terra

That'll make him look taller and I didn't realize he needed a hat until you put one on him. Looks good


----------



## Dark Angel 27

you continue to amaze me! the video was awesome beyond words!


----------



## Aquayne

Thanks for the video. This is amazing. I dread when it is finished because I will have nothing to look forward to of this magnitude on the net.


----------



## The Watcher

That is great looking hat. He has sure come out to be a great prop.


----------



## fick209

The hat is looking awesome, I like that style and I would go with black for the color. Nice work


----------



## nixie

Looks great!


----------



## IMU

*Update 9a*

*A Completed Hat*

It has 3 layers of blue shop towel mache, 1 layer of monster mud, 1 coat of Drylok & 3 different paint colors. 

Finished painting this today. It stopped raining long enough to take a few pictures.




























The Pirate Captain build is complete! Wow ... been a long long build, but I think it's worth it. Next part is the wall & shackles so I'll be starting a new thread when it begins. Time to finish up the sketches and dimensions of the wall with a materials list.

Hope you all have enjoyed this little project!


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween

That is one kick butt hat cant wait to see it all finished. I think you should charge admission to your haunt!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not just the hat, but the scarf as well - really well done!


----------



## fick209

Congrats on being done with this part of the build IMU, look forward to seeing how you build the wall and seeing the whole prop complete. The captain is just awesome, excellent work!


----------



## IMU

Thanks everyone for the kind words. 

Latest stats:
Almost 5'-10" Tall
About 3'-9" Wide
Around 30 Lbs.


----------



## Bascombe

This is some very nice work. Magnificent!


----------



## Bascombe

By the way, IMU, I love the starch idea for getting the folds right. I've had a reaper statue in mind for awhile but was holding back trying to figure out how to get the draping and folding just right. When you do it, do you start from the top down or the bottom up?


----------



## IMU

Well ... you kind of have to "follow" the natural lines of fabric folds, if that makes sense? If you're doing a robe, I would guess it would be from the top down. Just work it until your happy with the look.

Hope that helps. 



Bascombe said:


> By the way, IMU, I love the starch idea for getting the folds right. I've had a reaper statue in mind for awhile but was holding back trying to figure out how to get the draping and folding just right. When you do it, do you start from the top down or the bottom up?


----------



## morbidmike

IMU you are indeed the pirate captin awesome job!!!!


----------



## madmomma

Wow, IMU, I just viewed this thread for the first time...LOVE the video (great music)! You did an awesome job on the pirate in spite of some problems you had. Along with the wall, you'll be sure to have a fantastic Photo-Op Prop for the TOT's!


----------



## IMU

Thank again for all the kind words!

If you haven't seen it yet, I posted a new thread on the: Photo-op Wall Build


----------



## bobzilla

I have a new nickname for you..... MacGyver ! Seems you can make something out of practically nothing !  Cardboard + IMU = Awesome work !!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Outstanding !


----------



## buckaneerbabe

I don't know how I forgot about this build. I stumbled across this and love what you've done! He is one sharp dressed pirate!


----------



## Evil Elf

Wow, more people need to see this! This is just incredible. Heading off to find the wall build...


----------

